# FS: Dragon Stone/Ohko Rock



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Rock in my 180g for sale, bought from IPU, has some algae on it at the moment but it can be cleaned up nicely.

Measurements are width, length, height and all measurements are rough, as they are in the tank still, maybe slightly smaller or larger. Take all the rocks remaining below for $90

Dragon Stone/Ohko

3) 5" x 8" x 2 1/2" $8
5) 2 pieces glued together with coral glue 4" x 10" x 9" $25
6) 2" x 6" x 2" $8
7) 3" x 5" x 2" $7
8) 4" x 9" x 4" $15
9) 4" x 9" x 8" $25


















Believe it is ohko stone but could be wrong $10 3" x 5" x 4", and lava rock 3" x 4" x 2 1/2" $5


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

piece #4 sold, bump to the top, All rocks are now out of water sitting in a bucket waiting to be bought =)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Added Marineland Model 4 sump, purigen


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump it up


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top, Sump has been cleaned out now bio star have been rinsed out

$425 for the sump package


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

$90 for the remaining rocks left or individually priced in first post.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Updated first post, repriced sump package, set for parting out. About 250ml 4-5 packages of purigen left can reduce price on things if multiple things being purchased


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

To the top.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top.

Give the gift of rock for Christmas not coal. $75 for all the rock if picked up tonight!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Sent you PM on these rocks...get back to me when you can!


----------

